# Alcoholism and Custody



## BeetleBug (May 24, 2011)

Been along time coming, H and I are separating but have to live in same house til end of year. I'm ok with that as it gives me time to figure things out.
He's a functioning alcoholic. He doesn't drink to affect his job but days off (shiftwork - 4 - 12's and 4 off) he's hammered. Tonight he fell hard knocking his head. I thank God he didn't have our infant son in his arms. He pretends he's all fine and wants to be hands on with kids but obviously he's not. I have to be creative and re-direct him because there's no way in hell he's carrying our babies when intoxicated.
He can be lovey dovey or abusive when drunk and it flips like a switch. 
Anyways - I don't want him around the children unsupervised. Do courts look at alcoholism as poor man with a disease? Or do they realize the safety of young children is extremely compromised by someone with such poor judgement?
I'm just sick!
I can be a social drinker but I don't anymore because babies, breastfeeding and don't want to be an excuse for booze being in house.
Any ideas?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Aug 29, 2010)

Safety of the kids is the courts' priority.

Document all these incidents. Write them in a journal. 

Get a lawyer now, and ask him all your questions. Don't wait until you are ready to move.


----------

